
Why the Ninth Circuit Got It Wrong on National Security Letters - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/07/why-ninth-circuit-got-it-wrong-national-security-letters-and-how-well-keep
======
pitaa
> the FBI has told our client CREDO that one of the NSLs in the case is now
> permanent, and the Bureau will not further revisit the gag it imposed to
> determine whether it still serves national security.

How can the FBI possibly argue this? It sounds like they're basically
admitting that they never actually expect to catch the criminals they're
investigating through this NSL?

